# Allegan, Mi B&T male has until 9/23



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dusty is a german shep. male and weighs in at about 72 pounds. He only has until 9-23 to be adopted so please call us as soon as possible with any questions. Monday-Friday 8a-11a 269-673-0519
I couldn't paste his pic here, but he has great dark pigment and looks young. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11918527


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Allegan, Mi B&T male Dusty*










More About Dusty 3882-17

Dusty is a german shep. male and weighs in at about 72 pounds. He only has until 9-23 to be adopted so please call us as soon as possible with any questions. Monday-Friday 8a-11a 269-673-0519 

Allegan County Animal Shelter 
2283 33rd Street 
Allegan, MI 49010 
Email: [email protected] 


Phone: 269-673-0519


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, Mi B&T male Dusty*

thank you for posting his pic, isn't he handsome?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, Mi B&T male Dusty*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, Mi B&T male Dusty*

bump


----------

